# Warning for Morritts 'owners'



## Htoo0 (Nov 16, 2007)

This from the official morritts website- All certificates previously issued by morritts (like the one's often issued at purchase) will expire December 31, 2008. Apparently it doesn't matter that they have no exiration date or what you were told when they were issued, morritts has arbitrarily they won't be worth the paper they are written on after that date.


----------



## scotlass (Nov 16, 2007)

What does that mean for exchanging into Morritt's?  I have two weeks reserved for January 2009.


----------



## Seaside (Nov 16, 2007)

What it means is that owners who were given certificates for food and beverage, water sports, etc. when they purchased or upgraded will now have an expiration date for those, 13 months and they will expire.  Some certificates were issued without an expiration date. It will not affect you being an exchanger and it does not affect all owners. And it will not affect the certificates that would be given out for Timeshare purchases from now on. There will just be an expiration date.


----------



## Caladezi (Nov 16, 2007)

What I read into this, since the statement said " all certificates will expire" is that there will be no more certificates issued by sales.


----------



## JB2496 (Nov 16, 2007)

this is my first time posting here.  wanted to find a message board like this when i saw the "expiring certificate" warning on the morritt site.  

this place has pissed me off on a number of occassions (special assessments, etc..)

i have $1100 dollars of certificates that we got in august 2004.  we have not been back to the resort since, but plan to go for the first time in april 2008.

is it legal for them to declare these as expiring?  we were told by david kahn, our "sales" person...that the certificates do not expire and you can use them for years to come!

what can we do about this??


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 16, 2007)

*Does not apply to resale purchasers*

This is a shame, but a further dilution of any possible reason to every buy from a developer.


----------



## billinwilliamston (Nov 16, 2007)

JB2496 said:


> this is my first time posting here.  wanted to find a message board like this when i saw the "expiring certificate" warning on the morritt site.
> 
> this place has pissed me off on a number of occassions (special assessments, etc..)
> 
> ...



There is a thread on this subject at http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php.  You have to register as an owner to get to it.  Check the thread "***** IMPORTANT NEWS ***** RESORT OWNERS ***** READ READ READ" for instructions on how to register.


----------



## ralphd (Nov 17, 2007)

The certificates that the Morritts sales department issues now have expiration dates.


----------



## ralphd (Nov 17, 2007)

Htoo0 said:


> This from the official morritts website- All certificates previously issued by morritts (like the one's often issued at purchase) will expire December 31, 2008. Apparently it doesn't matter that they have no exiration date or what you were told when they were issued, morritts has arbitrarily they won't be worth the paper they are written on after that date.



This information was posted on the owners website months ago.


----------



## pdq (Nov 17, 2007)

ralphd said:


> This information was posted on the owners website months ago.



On the owners site it was just heresay. Now it is in black and white on the Morritts "official" site


----------

